

How boolean operators work on null in fifteen different languages. - shabda
http://uswaretech.com/blog/2009/07/fun-with-none/

======
jganetsk
Null is a billion dollar mistake.

Scala, Java, and Javascript all have a difference between undefined and null.
The author doesn't go into this detail. He also doesn't differentiate between
a runtime error and a compile-time error.

If you do the same test with Haskell's undefined, then all the expressions
throw a runtime exception.

Haskell and SML really have the approach that has a strong foundation. The
inconsistencies across languages are due to them not sharing the same
foundation.

